# Requesting a fresh set of eyes on this. Cause I'm lost...



## Valk (Mar 16, 2016)

Went and cut this lovely little burl today. Winter just ended here so no leaves yet to ID the trees. Heres what I know:

1) It was growing in "flooded" conditions and covered in moss
2) When I first cut it and saw the red color of the wood it looked like a nice rear prime rib with some black spalting
3) I was like 99% sure the twigs were growing opposite. Here in NJ that means maple, ash, dogwood or buckeye
4) I get it home and the color of coarse has faded so I take pics before sealing the ends. Some bare, some with some mineral spirits splashed on them
5) Now that I look at the pics it looks completely different than I remember when I cut it. The center almost looks like walnut.
6) Log itself is about 6" wide. Burl is about 17" wide and weighs a metric asston 

I dont have alot of experience with fresh burls yet and dont want to offer something for sale if I have no idea what it is. What does it look like to you more seasoned veterans? Thank you! 

With some mineral spirits splashed on:
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160316_211323_zpswmoqhjpt.jpg 
Dry:
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160316_211227_zpsoibvltne.jpg 
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160316_211643_zpsjplpsmun.jpg 
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160316_211612_zps19o8dpq9.jpg 
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160316_211643_zpsjplpsmun.jpg 
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160316_211400_zps9iysrvqx.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks like some Live Oak around here .


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 17, 2016)

Too light for live oak...looks like it has a pink hue to it. BTW that is a huge burl


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2016)

I've had some Maple that looked like that as the tree was dying and the center starting to rot out. Any smell to it when you cut it? If it was kinda sweet smelling I'd lean to maple


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2016)

The bark doesn't look like dogwood to me, but the pinkish hue kinda had me leaning that direction initially. Ash has a distinctive, pleasant smell to me, and that would be my guess.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2016)

WAG Plum


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm not sure I could have guessed plum unless Mike mentioned it, but I have gotten plum from @brown down that had very similar colors. It didn't have such defined dark lines but it did have some dark tones mixed with the pinks, and the bark is smooth like most young plum. 

I don't think it is any of the previously mentioned species especially live oak, ash, or buckeye. Never seen any maple or dogwood that looked like that but that doesn't mean it ain't out there. I got to go with Mike and say plum.


----------



## Valk (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to go to the site I cut it from over the weekend. Pretty sure there was one just like it growing next to it maybe I can find some more identifying characteristics that will tell us for sure. I'll post once I know more.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

Valk said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm going to go to the site I cut it from over the weekend. Pretty sure there was one just like it growing next to it maybe I can find some more identifying characteristics that will tell us for sure. I'll post once I know more.



Old leaves and fruit on the ground from last year if any, closeup of new buds on branches, bark and overall tree form. Please get as clear an image as possible especially of the buds because @Mr. Peet can usually read those like an exposed poker hand.


----------



## Valk (Mar 17, 2016)

Roger that, will do. There really was not much left of the tree next to it as I remember but I think I saw some kind of bud opening on it. Was shaped like a firework goin off (think of a jack but with more tines). I'll take pics of all I can.


----------



## brown down (Mar 18, 2016)

I've only ever cut yellow plum and that red color stayed, it never faded from the time i cut it until it dried! I found a limb I never cut up in the shop but the bark is almost all but gone so there is nothing to compare it to. if it is plum you found an absolute treasure and I am dying over here to see the inside of that burl!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 18, 2016)

So when you go back out to identify your maple burl, look at the end of the twigs. Red maple, _Acer rubra_ often has a red hue to the twig, then fading to the common grey. Silver maple, _A. saccarihnum_ can also but not as often. Take a cheat sheet showing leaves of those two, as well as trident maple. Those are likely your candidates since those are in blossom (I would think "Red"). The bark looked a bit like "Sugar maple", however they often do not do as well with wet feet. They are not in blossom either.

Let us know before the snow....


----------



## Valk (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok couldn't wait so I ran up there today got some more pics and grabbed the log that was above the burl. I'm hoping this will be enough as there are no leaves on it yet.

Trunk of tree above burl (which was at base)
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_204217_zpsxrxdwnhz.jpg
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_205204_zpsnhiqpppn.jpg
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_205509_zpsjs0qh8jj.jpg

Logs cut open:
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_220858_zps47famej0.jpg 
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_220941_zpsojd3ebsr.jpg

Twigs:
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_204026_zpsgzquuvl0.jpg 
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_203735_zpscu12gziy.jpg 

Buds and flowers:
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_190450_zpsm9jsochr.jpg 

http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_192106_zpszinp28de.jpg 
http://i1057.Rule #2/albums/t381/Valk69/Wood/20160318_192204_zpsaqctpykz.jpg 

Phew... The mystery continues!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2016)

The flowers look like silver maple flowers on my Leafsnap app... Pretty nifty little cheater if you're into that kinda thing.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 19, 2016)

From the flowers, sugar and most other hard maples are excluded. Twig color and flower lean to the soft maples, "Silver" then "Red". However, I would still remain patient and head back out there in 3-4 weeks and confirm by leaves. Your part of Jersey should have defined answers by then.


----------



## Valk (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok so we are down to silver or red maple then? Is plum now ruled out? I will certainly be heading back there in the coming weeks to find out for sure. Thank you again for everyones help!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

With those fantastic pictures of the flower and buds and twigs I would think it'd be easy enough to ID for those familiar with the acers. They just don't grow down here wild except for negundo and it's an odd duck maple all it's own.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 19, 2016)

Plum is out, "Silver maple" are just breaking bud here and the Reds have not yet. So as said before, "Silver maple" with Red maple as runner up so far.

Kevin, the buds of Silver and Red can often be very close in appearance, and at certain times of year, and in certain areas easily confused for each other. The individual flower parts may be a key, but is beyond my memory.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

